# Pacesetter headers or K & n air intake?



## ak5.7 (Aug 12, 2010)

I just got my gto and wanna add a lil more power...what would you recomend to get first...what adds more hp...what all will headers do for me


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

Dont buy anything from pacesetter. go with SLP or kooks just something other than pacesetter. 

and if you get headers you might as well finish off the exhaust.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Dont buy anything from pacesetter. go with SLP or kooks just something other than pacesetter.
> 
> and if you get headers you might as well *finish off the exhaust*.


plus tune


----------



## Aspired (Jun 15, 2010)

ak5.7 said:


> I just got my gto and wanna add a lil more power...what would you recomend to get first...what adds more hp...what all will headers do for me


I'd start with the intake before dropping 2k+ on full exhaust and another few hundred on a tune.

Stock exhaust will breath enough for a intake.

You could even have your car tuned in stock form and see some gains in HP but we know its not all about numbers. You might want to consider some hookup items such as suspension bushings and braces instead which will make you car fast in real life than on the dyno.

Hey it's your ride, poke around a bit and see what others are doing and make the decision for yourself.

Best of luck and have fun driving it!


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> Dont buy anything from pacesetter. go with SLP or kooks just something other than pacesetter.
> 
> and if you get headers you might as well finish off the exhaust.


Wow, another Pacesetter hater. Any experiencs first hand with them?? I have them and they fit great and make awesome power.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacesetter work just fine. They got a bad rep because their first gen ones had fitment issues. So many people talk bad about them but I've seen them and installed a set in person and they were just fine. Yes, it is dyno proven on a _cammed _GTO that they were able to get 7 or so more HP out of Kooks but is 7HP worth an extra $500+? For less then $500 you could get your LS2 intake mani ported and gain 15+ HP 

HP per $ is Pacesetter by far.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

I would do the pacesetters and a k&n drop in your stock box and get a tune.If you get pacesetters get them coated.Headers and a good tune will get you near 340/360 at the wheels where a k&n you will see about 5hp over stock.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

george g said:


> I would do the pacesetters and a *k&n drop *in your stock box and get a tune.If you get pacesetters get them coated.Headers and a good tune will get you near 340/360 at the wheels where a k&n you will see about 5hp over stock.


I wouldn't buy an expensive drop in, there are 0 proven gains from them.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you get Pacesetters you have to have them coated, they are made of a mild steel, not stainless. I seen Pacesetter headers glow on a Quad 4.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

GM4life said:


> If you get Pacesetters you have to have them coated, they are made of a mild steel, not stainless. I seen Pacesetter headers glow on a Quad 4.


Yahmaha YFZ maybe? My buds glowed red hot!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

BlackJackByte said:


> Yahmaha YFZ maybe? My buds glowed red hot!


GM's Quad4, the 4cyl DOHC engine, that they put in the J-bodies.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

My dad had a 1990 Beretta GTZ with the "high output quad 4." That the engine you're referring to? I loved that car.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Most likely. My friend put a GM supercharger on his. That was a big 4 banger, reminded me of the old Iron Duke motor.


----------



## REDBULL (Jun 20, 2010)

I got pacesetters coated, 
NO ISSUES what so ever and they fit, sounds good and make power.

Get headers - you will most likely make more power with headers over kn filter. 

Ur call


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

B-ville Goat said:


> Wow, another Pacesetter hater. Any experiencs first hand with them?? I have them and they fit great and make awesome power.


bought header for my talon. Came in with flange bent. Buddie bought headers for his 04 mustang. pipe 2 on the drivers side weld was cracked. 

made up my mind on pacesetter right there.

but hey he asked for opinions. thats mine on pacesetter. plus you got to send them back out to get coated.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

> Rustsetter


Fixed.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I've had my Pacesetters (Uncoated) for over 3 years and nearly 100k miles with absolutely
no problems. I wrapped mine (Some say don't, it will make them crack) and
has less engine compartment heat than the stock manifolds. I used some insulation
used to wrap diesel exhaust in the coal mines. For $300, I don't think you can beat 'em.

Larry


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

GM4life said:


> reminded me of the old Iron Duke motor.


If i had a dollar for every time i put a head gasket on one of those....


----------



## EPTowing (Jan 24, 2010)

I just put a set of Pacesetters Long Tube on my car last weekend. They fit great. The car has more power & sounds great ( well its a little loud ) But over all I am happy with the Headers


----------



## dieseltweaker (Jun 2, 2009)

if i was you i would stay away from K&N filters. they get dirty quick and the oil gets on you mass air and other sensors. i would go with a dry filter. i own a cummins truck and i saw a post on a cummins forum about k&n. said they flow better because of a lower micron level than paper, thus better flow. dont hold me to it but thats what iv herd


----------



## kid_gto (Aug 2, 2010)

Second day i bought my car I threw it on a dyno and got a custom dyno tune. Best decision by far.


----------

